# Merry Christmas everyone!



## Geo (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Guys!! I truly hope that everyone gets what they wished for. 

First let me say that my thoughts and prayers goes out to everyone effected by the bad weather and i hope everyone is doing ok. 

Second off, i would like to say that im aware that everyone does not celebrate Christmas but please dont forget the reason for the season. This is a time for caring and sharing and i did not leave out other major holidays intentionally, its just that i dont know anything about them and i would like to say to our non-Christian members, Happy Holidays!!


----------



## pinman (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone from my family as well. My wife and I got exactly what we wanted. A healthy baby girl delivered yesterday.


----------



## jeneje (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody. :mrgreen: What a Christmas for your family pinman, congrats.
Ken


----------



## eastky (Dec 24, 2013)

pinman congrats on that new baby girl.

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## jonn (Dec 24, 2013)

Well put Geo, Merry Christmas to you sir, congratulations pinman, and a very blessed and Merry Christmas to all the wonderful people on this forum. Noxx, thank you for starting this family. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Dec 24, 2013)

Ho ho ho !
Merry Christmas gentlemen!!!!!!


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2013)

We gotta see pictures of that little Angel, Pinman.

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays


----------



## scrapman1077 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2013)

pinman said:


> My wife and I got exactly what we wanted. A healthy baby girl delivered yesterday.


I cannot imagine a greater Christmas gift than that! Congratulations pinman!

Merry Christmas everyone.

Dave


----------



## Richard NL (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 24, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 8) 

May it also be safe one!

Phil & family


----------



## necromancer (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone !! All the best to you & yours in the new year

pinman congrads on the baby girl, my wife is due on January 3rd with our second girl

Hope the weather where you are is better then it has been in the Toronto area.

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/#!/photos/1.2474733/1.2475503/


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys! I hope everyone has friends or family to be with today.

Tyler


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. May you have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody and a healthy, safe and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a great christmas!
It's heartwarming to here about the new daughter arriving. What a christmas gift! 
My daughter and her boyfriend surprized me with a most cherished gift that they said will be here in the mail soon. She had seen me trying to read hoke from my old pc....
they went online and a search led them to the Gold Refining Forum and they ordered it from one of the online sources listed here. I was shocked! That was the nicest thing anyone's done for me in a long time!
Please be a hardcover...please be a hardcover..pl....
Merry Christmas
artart47


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## pattt (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes,

Merry Christmas everyone :!: 

Pat


----------

